# Bootcamp demande 40Go Mais 60 Libres ?



## Minitel46 (25 Avril 2018)

Bonjour

Je ne comprends pas, comme montré sur le screen attaché j'ai presque 65go de libre sur mon disque principal et quand je lance bootcamp il me dit qu'il a besoin d'au moins 40go de libre.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire sachant qu'il propose aucune option ..

Merci de votre aide






Cordialement


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2018)

Minitel46 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas, comme montré sur le screen attaché j'ai presque 65go de libre sur mon disque principal et quand je lance bootcamp il me dit qu'il a besoin d'au moins 40go de libre.


Déconnecte tous tes matériels USB et recommence. Attention, ton SSD de 121 Go est vraiment très petit, tu vas te retrouver très vite bloqué sous macOS et aussi Windows !


----------



## Minitel46 (25 Avril 2018)

J'ai tenté même probleme


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2018)

Minitel46 a dit:


> J'ai tenté même probleme


Tout est bien déconnecté et en ayant fait un redémarrage ?


----------



## Minitel46 (26 Avril 2018)

J'ai réussi, en fait le problème vient du fait que le mac stock les backups time machine sur le ssd interne avant des les envoyer sur mon DD externe. Et en fait il affiche pas l'espace comme pris car en cas de besoin il peut les supprimer et mettre d'autre fichiers par dessus.
Mais pour bootcamp cet espace n'est pas libre donc il accepte  pas
Ce qu'il faut faire c'est soit une backup sur le disque TimeMachine soit lister les sauvegardes locales

sudo tmutil listlocalsnapshots /

et les supprimer 

sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2018-04-25-133343


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2018)

Encore une fois un problème avec macOS High Sierra qui s'immisce partout, vivement la nouvelle version !


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2018)

En l'occurrence c'est le format APFS le coupable avec ses snapshots, pas HighSierra...


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> En l'occurrence c'est le format APFS le coupable avec ses snapshots, pas HighSierra...


Ah et ce n'est pas macOS High Sierra qui a introduit le format APFS et les snapshots ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2018)

Le format APFS a été adopté à l'occasion du déploiement d'HighSierra. Le successeur de HighSierra n'y changera rien. 
Quant aux snapshots ils sont inhérents à APFS et sont donc indépendants de HighSierra. 
Là encore le successeur de HighSierra n'y changera rien.


----------

